# What is that?



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

took me a minute to figure out what this was (sorry for bad quality took picture of screen on sewer cam)


----------



## alberteh (Feb 26, 2012)

And then it was retrieved. seems like previous plumber didn't notice broken wheel while cutting out flange.


----------



## SewerRat (Feb 26, 2011)

alberteh said:


> took me a minute to figure out what this was (sorry for bad quality took picture of screen on sewer cam)


Looks like a picture of a sewer cam screen to me...


----------



## JoshJ (May 10, 2012)

alberteh said:


> And then it was retrieved. seems like previous plumber didn't notice broken wheel while cutting out flange.


Nuts. I was hoping it would get to the city mains without causing a problem! :laughing:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

"Where'd that wheel go? Oh well, I'll get another one...."


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

it was easier to throw it down the drain then throw it in the garbage bag.


----------



## johntheplumber (Feb 11, 2013)

Thinking it would just roll on out.


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

alberteh said:


> And then it was retrieved. seems like previous plumber didn't notice broken wheel while cutting out flange.


He noticed. You give him too much credit.


----------



## aprilmayb (Feb 11, 2013)

Just spoke to a customer last week who's family had been in their brand new home for only a year. The builder refused to fix their perpetually leaking shower. One of the plumbers on the crew told her that the shower pans had been installed installed improperly but ask her not to inform the builder that he was the one to tell her or he'd get fired. The home owner had another plumbing company rip the shower out and found a full bottle if urine had been encased under the shower seat when it was installed. Where in the world has integrity gone?


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

You would be amazed at what gets left behnd walls in highrises.
Big problem and this is a fact, the illegals go wherever they are working, in fear of being fired. They are told to stay at their work area untill the end of the day.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

*F*oreign *M*aterial *E*xclusion is a huge issue at nuke plants. Fitters leave tons of stuff in the pipes and then it washes down into the fuel bundles and punctures them, releasing radioactive materials into pipes that weren't supposed to be "hot." Then you pick up dose just walking thru areas because the pipes are hot. It's a big, big deal. Working at these places has affected the way I think and act on jobs. Every stub out gets capped or plugged, unless I am working on it. I shudder in horror when people post pictures of their work and there are no caps or maybe it's just duct taped.


----------

